# Wheres the best night out and best looking girls n the Uk ???



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

So me and about 12 mates are planning on flying to the Uk for a long weekend next year and was wondering where the best night out with the best looking chicks is ??? :confused1:

Ive heard Newcastle and Manchester are good places for clubbing and girls.......anywhere else ???

Thanks brahs.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Hahaha

The further up north you go, the worse the girls get in my experience.

However, girls in London, on the whole, not easy to please/rinse the wallet.

Good looking girls - south (although your wallet will feel it)

Alround fun girls up for a laugh - north

But stick to the cities and you'll be alright where ever you go really 

See you soon brah!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah watch em in newcastle mate lol.. the girls look awesome then turn round to face you with a pint in one hand and a roll up in the other pmsl.... Good night out round necastle though to be honest one of best places i have been for a weekend with the lads !!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks...yeah ive heard London is a pretty crap night out which surprised me with it being the capital and all.

Is there any really popular night clubs in the UK ??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Thanks...yeah ive heard London is a pretty crap night out which surprised me with it being the capital and all.
> 
> Is there any really popular night clubs in the UK ??


London is good, theres loads of places, but it is VERY expensive.


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

If thats you in your avatar I doubt youll have too much work getting a few girls no matter where you go. Leeds is definitely worth a look. Good looking girls and not too expensive


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have lived in both north and south mate.

Defo up north, its cheaper, birds are more of a laugh, better nights out, better music, better drugs


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've travelled the world, the best places in UK are, IME:

Liverpool, mathews street + concert square........Awesome :thumb:

London....what you make of it!!

Newcastle....easy prey!! Friendly as fvck!!!!

Scotland, Edinburgh! They love an accent!!!

Torquay...[email protected]!  :bounce:


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Essex mate... Essex all the way...

I don't even know why I replied to this post as I hate pimping our birds to bloody foreigners.

But here we go....


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Costa del Bournemouth hands done!

Ugly people are not invited!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Newcastle is the best night out in the country without a doubt, though if you're foreign the accent might be a bit much for you to understand... You'll have a crackin' night guaranteed.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Newcastle is the place to go a great night out. No bother getting in bars in large groups and the women hand it out like confetti


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Best night out - newcastle, good looking girls - not newcastle,


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

To be fair there is gonna be good looking girls where ever you go,

The northern citys are banging mate


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Good looking and ugly birds everywhere you go IMO

Just need to find a good place to go. Manchester isn't that good tbf

I've never been but i've heard loads good things about Liverpool and Newcastle for nights out. Never heard a bad thing about Newcastle, so best bet would be there.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I love how people bang on about Newcastle being amazing but me living here and the past couple years drinking here in all the clubs regularly - 2-3 thursday nights a month I did get a little bored of it.  It's a shame because I am in love with newcastle drinking scene but don't enjoy it as much anymore.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are from Australia then wait till Sunday and go to The Church in Clapham for morning boozing and then onto the Walkabout in Shepherds Bush. Job done.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Liverpools not a bad night out. Full of dickheads sadly


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Defo don't come to Scotland lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Manchester is bobbins m8, not too bad on the locks but tends to be more expensive. Deansgate is full of balloons, avoid like the plague.

Newcastle was a good laugh, Nottingham wasnt bad either had a good laugh (2:1 man to woman ratio apparently there), Whitley Bay superb, full of filth.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

out of all the places ive been, Ireland has had the best looking girls


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

DaveW said:


> Manchester is bobbins m8, not too bad on the locks but tends to be more expensive. Deansgate is full of balloons, avoid like the plague.
> 
> Newcastle was a good laugh, Nottingham wasnt bad either had a good laugh (2:1 man to woman ratio apparently there), Whitley Bay superb, full of filth.


hes an aussie! Wont know what half that means!

In fact I don't!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

bobbins = crap, balloons = d1ckheads


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Sheffield or nottingham by far mate , atleast 4 birds to 1 lad in notts


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

when I went to the UK for weekends, Newcastle was class and so was Edinburgh, Manchester was good and London was poo. So I'd prob pick Newcastle


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

Newcastle, Liverpool, Nottingham all decent.

Manchester is fvcking sh1te and so is Warrington, Warrington being the worst place on earth for a night out imo... London's hit and miss, depends where you go and there's a lot of the place to pick from, You'll spend more money there than you would up north though.


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

Cardiff!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I love Edinburgh. We're massively friendly up here in Newcastle though and you have a HUUUUGE area to travel for bars


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bonzer said:


> Good looking and ugly birds everywhere you go IMO
> 
> Just need to find a good place to go. *Manchester isn't that good tbf*
> 
> I've never been but i've heard loads good things about Liverpool and Newcastle for nights out. Never heard a bad thing about Newcastle, so best bet would be there.


Mate the nightlife is one of my favourite places in the world, right now im spending winter in in a place where many would kill to be.... but man do i miss manc!

I have been all over the world and the good thing about manc was how easy it was to find sex, certain clubs that you could just go to at about 3am and you'd be guaranteed to find sexy girls, many of them pi55ed and smashed off E's etc.... guaranteed to find awesome situations if you know where to go... me and my mates couldn't even go to manc without ending back somewhere with randoms partying which usually ended up with getting sex


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I've travelled the world, the best places in UK are, IME:
> 
> Liverpool, mathews street + concert square........Awesome :thumb:
> 
> ...


hell yeh


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chestbrah said:


> So me and about 12 mates are planning on flying to the Uk for a long weekend next year and was wondering where the best night out with the best looking chicks is ??? :confused1:
> 
> Ive heard Newcastle and Manchester are good places for clubbing and girls.......anywhere else ???
> 
> Thanks brahs.


Nottigham mate, women out number men 3-1, it used to be 5-1.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> So me and about 12 mates are planning on flying to the Uk for a long weekend next year and was wondering where the best night out with the best looking chicks is ??? :confused1:
> 
> Ive heard Newcastle and Manchester are good places for clubbing and girls.......anywhere else ???
> 
> Thanks brahs.


mate I'm from sydney, used to hang at Hugo's lounge at the cross, Establishment, Ivy etc.. going out in London makes all that look like a BARGAIN.. You want a table in a club? £800.. you want drinks? Impress the girls with a bottle of champagne.. £150-£250 (or cristal for £400+ if you really want to impress..) OK so that's bouji's/mahiki/china whites etc... and you don't have to go there..

For my money, essex is a GREAT nite out.. Newcastle/Manchester.. girls wear NOTHING even in winter.... let alone summer.... you'll not go home alone unless you're a total tosser.. and even then....

I've not been to leeds, but i've now got a girlfriend so I probably wont find out! LOL


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i stay in glasgow and a group of my mates once a year go down to newcastle for a night out cause aparently its amazing, they all take turns in driving down so one of them has to stay sober pmsl GUTTED !

i havnt went with them yet and probably wont, doesnt really appeal to me.

but if they go to all that effort from glasgow down to newcastle then it must be good lol

i'll vote newcastle but have never been lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm- let me tell you where not to go-

Truro in cornwall, not unless you like cows and pigs ( cos thats all there is)

Newquay in winter- is gash, see above reasons

Oxford= posh minge, stuck up and if your not a student youll not get in anywhere, manky tiny clubs they hate anyone with a bit of muscle- oxford like little ***** femine men, i was a student there so i lived life as a student and non student- both **** night lifes

Bristol- wa nk wierd accents and weirder people

potentials

Plymouth- not bad actually and the number of slags that are up for it= amazing ( they pretty much all have VDs but comes with the territory)

Leeds = good night out

Leicster= good night out if your brown or have a brown missus

Nottingham= pretty good

Liverpool= if you like orange women and gay boys

Hull= If you want to fight cod heads

Bournmouth= yes yes in the summer epic times, women are awesome there

Torquay= ho hum, ok i guess

Birmingham= broad bean street is good, stay away from legs 11, they charge you 20 quid a dance, dont wash their minges and done even get said minges out!! 616= brothel= orrrible women in there

reading= fair amount of good quality sluttage

London= yes pretty good need to choose the right place though


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

laurie g said:


> hmmm- let me tell you where not to go-
> 
> Truro in cornwall, not unless you like cows and pigs ( cos thats all there is)
> 
> ...


agree with that even in winter the women are awesome


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

is the zyzz crew coming to the UK? btw manchester and leeds are quite good


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Re: Wheres the best night out and best looking girls n the Uk ???

If you are from Australia then wait till Sunday and go to The Church in Clapham for morning boozing and then onto the Walkabout in Shepherds Bush. Job done.

Is The Church still going?..wow..i used to go to that about 15 years ago!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Nottingham was good, as was Bournemouth.

London was a disappointment, Dublin was amazing but ridiculously exspensive.

Plymouth, where I live, is preaty good.

But Cardiff is the best place I've ever been on the lash. Women are fantastic and you cant beat the welsh accent on a hot girl.


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

laurie g said:


> hmmm- let me tell you where not to go-
> 
> Truro in cornwall, not unless you like cows and pigs ( cos thats all there is)
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: too rightt


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

essex or blackpool


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Edinburgh and Newcastle the best two overall in my experience.

Next would be Liverpool and Leeds.

The best looking lasses however are in Swansea, the amount of stunners down there is unbelieveable, a night out down Wind Street is decent.

Wasn't too keen on Nottingham personally, London was absolute [email protected] and I hate Blackpool, far too tacky IMO.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

ojaysmoke said:


> is the zyzz crew coming to the UK? btw manchester and leeds are quite good


LOL yeah bro hopefully if everyone is still up for it come next year 

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Edinburgh and Newcastle the best two overall in my experience.
> 
> Next would be Liverpool and Leeds.
> 
> ...


have to agree there. had many nights out whilst working down there. was definatley good stuff :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> you have to be freaking kidding ?? your would get more sense out of a group of croaking frogs and toads in a stagnant pond


haha!!

but to be fair, the more drunk you get, the lower your standards get...... therefore everywheres a winner!!!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> LOL yeah bro hopefully if everyone is still up for it come next year
> 
> Thanks for the replies everyone.


maybe dont do your dance routine though!! lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

A little place called Doncaster is supposed to be the place to go for lady's, women to men ratio is 3-1 so ive heard but failing that manchester is good


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

If he comes to London he will be doing my suggestion of The Church and Walkabout maybe topped off with the Redback. Every antipodean does and I mean every.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I have to admit the girls in Newcastle know how to party and very cheap, but if seeking diversity and brains London is the place, the ole circle line used to throw up some corkers. If mingers is your think try Blackpool on a Friday night no offense


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Thanks...yeah ive heard London is a pretty crap night out which surprised me with it being the capital and all.
> 
> Is there any really popular night clubs in the UK ??


ministry of sound london, fabric london, pacha london are the only 3 id go to. plenty of cattle market clubs about full of knobhheads so stay clear of them


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

laurie g said:


> hmmm- let me tell you where not to go-
> 
> Truro in cornwall, not unless you like cows and pigs ( cos thats all there is)
> 
> ...


haha orange women yes, but they look fit as ****, gay boys not so. Unless you went the gay quarter!!

Liverpool is by far the best night out in the country; the girls look like they all on a fashion parade, unless you get a couple southern students who where jeans or skanks from Warrington, Widnes, Manchester etc.

There is different aspects to the city for different types of night out.

Slater Street/Hardman Street - Mixture of student pubs and clubs

Concert Square - More for the scally, great in the summer coz everyone is out in the sqaure but there is a hell of a lot of fighting, glassing etc

Matthew Street - More touristy than anything else, pretty **** compared to the rest of the city

Victoria Street/Gay Quarter - Top end clubs, where you will find the hot woman looking for millionaires and drug dealers, be prepared to be knocked back from a few places if you aren't dressed right

Albert Dock - Very relaxed atmosphere, a bit procey very very very fit women

Get to Liverpool you won't regret it


----------

